# News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler



## TheKhoaNguyen (30. Juni 2010)

*News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,760403


----------



## Doppel-H (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Ich habe nie verstanden, warum Leute Quake-Live zocken.
Das Original Quake3Arena sieht deutlich besser aus und Server sind auch immer noch jede Menge zu finden.
Mit Battlefield Heroes hatte ich auch einge Stunden Spaß.
Hab's gespielt bis Level 28.
Aber z.Z. bin ich mit Bad Company 2 shootertechnisch sowieso voll ausgelastet! ^^
Finde es nur immer noch sehr schade, dass es da keinen LAN-Modus gibt...


----------



## JerrY1992 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

man hätte hier noch Halo Custom Edition erwähnen können ist auch umsonst und macht echt spass


----------



## Kissaki0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Und was zur HÖLLE ist mit W:ET?
Dass das mit CS das meistgespielte Multiplayer-Spiel ist/war ist euch wohl völlig entgangen.
Schwach…


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Ich hab ne Weile Quake Live gespielt und ne Weile Battlefield Heros. 

Nach spielen dieser beiden Spiele empfehle ich nur jedem der im MP spielen möchte sich ein Vollpreis Spiel zu kaufen. Damit macht MP (Beispiele UT3, Bad Company 2) 100 x mehr Spaß.


----------



## Alf1507 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



JerrY1992 schrieb:


> man hätte hier noch Halo Custom Edition erwähnen können ist auch umsonst und macht echt spass


  Hier geht es aber um Vollversionen. Für Halo CE braucht man einen Key der Vollversion.


----------



## Xmxmaster (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Was mir persönlich auch gut gefallen hat war der 2D Shooter Soldat.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



Kissaki0 schrieb:


> Und was zur HÖLLE ist mit W:ET?
> Dass das mit CS das meistgespielte Multiplayer-Spiel ist/war ist euch wohl völlig entgangen.
> Schwach…


Da gibt es mit der Originalversion ein kleines Problem mit § 86a Strafgesetzbuch... Deswegen ist die Bewerbung als "einer der besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter" schon etwas problematisch.


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Da gibt es mit der Originalversion ein kleines Problem mit § 86a Strafgesetzbuch... Deswegen ist die Bewerbung als "einer der besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter" schon etwas problematisch.


Menno, immer diese Sonderzeichen


----------



## DestinysHand (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Nix für ungut aba Wolfenstein  : Enemy Territory ist total veraltet und macht vllt. mal ne halbe h Bock ,dann ist aba die Luft schon raus. Bei mir war es jedenfalls so..Wer Steam besitzt sollte sich mal Chrome angucken! Is zwar nicht komplett kostenlos aba bockt auf jeden Fall . Und 1 Euro ist da nicht zu teuer.
Was ist eigendlich aus Parabellum geworden???
Ich habe ne zeit lang öfters mal die Beta gezockt. Mal davon abgesehen das es zu wenige gut laufende Server gab und die Performance bei der Grafik eher mies war ,hat das Game Lust auf mehr gemacht! Zumal das Probs waren die für eine Beta nicht ungewöhnlich sind. 
Weiss irgendwer mehr?? Weil über die offiziellen Seiten erfährt man immer noch nur das die Beta startet ,was aba inzwischen etwas veraltet ist.


----------



## Just-Me (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Alter Schwede.
 Der Beste Egoshooter ist und bleibt W:ET.
Ich versteh nicht, warum diese hier nicht mal gelistet wurde. Kein Gratis-Egoshooter kommt an ET ran. Keiner!


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



Just-Me schrieb:


> Alter Schwede.
> Der Beste Egoshooter ist und bleibt W:ET.
> Ich versteh nicht, warum diese hier nicht mal gelistet wurde. Kein Gratis-Egoshooter kommt an ET ran. Keiner!


Lese mal 3 Posts weiter oben und die wirst ein schlauerer Mensch


----------



## DestinysHand (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Na ja über Geschmäcker lässt sich eben nicht streiten.
Ich persönlich würde W:ET den Multiplayer von Doom 95 zB alledings noch vorziehen.
Ist Quake 1 nicht auch ftp inzwischen? weiss nicht finde ich aba auch besser.
Wenn der Fear ftp Multiplayer das selbe ist wie Fear 1 MP ,ist das mür mich aus dieser Liste eindeutig mein Fav. FEAR ist nen Hammer MP Game (allerdings sollte es uncut sein) .


----------



## Zocker4ever (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

@DestinysHAnd
Du währst überrascht, wie sehr Doom 2 mit einem ordentlichen Port im MP abgeht


----------



## DestinysHand (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

hmm is das denn free to play?


----------



## Luckz (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Parabellum ist übelst schlecht. Quake Live geht so, Battlefield Heroes will auch nur dass man für Geld Ingame-Items kauft, etc.
Modern Warfare 2 kostet bei http://www.world-of-video.de/index.php?id=107&no_cache=1&tx_shopengine_pi1[Artikel_ID]=92338&tt_stats=9918&cHash=2057b270f5 nur 20€, und hat lang genug sogar nur 15€ gekostet. Ich hab mir letztens für ~22€ die UK-Version gekauft. Bad Company 2 hat mich als es neu war auch nur 20€ gekostet, da hat EA wegen der Penny Arcade Expo eine Promo-Aktion gemacht. Die (oder auch Enemy Territory) sind deutlich besser als F2P-shooter, besonders die die wiegesagt nur free2play aber nicht free2enjoy sind (d.h. man erst 20€ in Items buttern muss, bevor man auch nur ne Chance gegen andere hat).


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

super, alles Multiplayer ...


----------



## Celso-Flores (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Tribes   
Ziemlich übles ausgewähltes Video, gegen Bots, super    Hat definitiv mehr verdient. Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten und innovativsten Shooter überhaupt.

Passender wäre: 

www.youtube.com/watch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlQ7xgAZWZE


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> super, alles Multiplayer ...


Nö. Hidden & Dangerous z.B. kannst du auch im Singleplayer spielen.
Ich hoffe so sehr, dass irgendwann mal ein 3.Teil kommen wird.. Wäre genial    

Hier noch ein paar weitere kostenlose Spiele:

Warmonger: http://www.demonews.de/vollver... 
The Suffering: http://www.demonews.de/vollver... 
Postal 2 - Share the pain multiplayer: http://www.demonews.de/vollver... 
Area 51: http://www.demonews.de/vollver... 
Crossfire: http://www.demonews.de/vollver...


----------



## Maiernator (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Openarena ist zwar alt , aber macht mords die Laune.
Auch nen extrem gutes Lan Spiel und läuft auf jedem Rechner.


----------



## Prof-G (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Ab und zu spiele ich noch ganz gerne Urban Terror.
Vor allem weil noch echte dedizierte Server unterstützt werden, im Gegensatz zu Combat Arms und den ganzen Kram.


----------



## Arhey (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Naja solche Spiele können wie ich finde nicht mit Originalen mithalten.
Zum Beispiel Spiele wie Counter-Strike sind einfach außer Konkurrenz.


----------



## butter-milch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Warsow ist einfach GEIL. Der InstaGib Mode gefällt mir hier viel besser als der von Q3A. Sehrzu empfehlen das Game, allerdings Spielt es fast keiner mehr :'(


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

FarCry wird von Ubisoft kostenlos angeboten (mit ein paar Werbeeinblendungen)

Das fehlt mir in eurer Liste


----------



## Riddic (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

und was ist mit enemy territory das spiel ist supper toll habe unzählige stunden verbracht. oder gibt es probleme mit der regierung wenn man es in die liste einfügt wegen hackenkereuzen und nazi zeug?


----------



## Egersdorfer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Na ja, mit den Spielen, die hier fehlen, kann man ganze Jahre verbringen.

Ich erwähne nur: Wolf Team, Genesis AD (Another Day), etc..


----------



## krovvy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

hey, ist parabellum nicht schon seit einem jahr in der beta?


----------



## Bebuquin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

"Das selbe gilt für Battlefield Heroes. Im Comic-Stil stehen Ihnen fast alle Möglichkeiten des Vollpreis-Spiels Battlefield 1942 zur Verfügung."
--> Also das "fast alle" muss man doch wohl als Scherz betrachten. Denn wenn man dieses Spiel spielt, ohne auch nur ein paar Euro zu bezahlen, bleibt einem eine überlebensnotwendige Menge des Spiels verwehrt.

Zu allererst fehlen einem die gängigen Waffen. Ohne die hat man mit den Standardwaffen im direkten Duell kaum eine Chance, da es in diesem Spiel nicht möglich ist den Nachteil durch Skill wieder aufzuwiegen.
Zwar kann man mittlerweile durch die "Daily Missions" die Hälfte des Tagespreises an Spielwährung ("Vailor Points") erspielen. Trotzdem muss man für den Rest immer noch 10 bis 11 Spiele am Tag gewinnen.
Schafft man dies bzw. spielt entsprechend mehr, wenn man auch mal verliert, hat man immer noch nur EINE Waffe für EINEN Tag! Je nach Charakterklasse sind aber zwei, wenn nicht gar drei Waffen sinnvoll. Auch hat man dadurch nicht die Spitzenmodelle dieser Waffen, sondern "nur" die Standardversionen. Das ist zwar schon ein Riesenschritt vom Defaultmodell. Aber es ist immer noch kein Kräftegleichgewicht.

Davon abgesehen ist es mittlerweile durchaus soweit, dass sich Spieler nicht nur einen Waffenvorteil erkaufen. Nein, sie erkaufen sich für echtes Geld zusätzliche Heilmöglichkeiten. Diese kann man realistischerweise nicht in einer sinnvoll einsetzbaren Menge durch Vailor Points bezahlen. Denn oft muss man für eine einzige dieser Heilmöglichkeiten mehr als eine komplette Runde spielen und gewinnen, um die nötigen Vailor Points zu erspielen.  Bedenkt man, dass man pro Runde durchaus 3 bis x dieser Heilmöglichkeiten verbraten kann... naja... im Endeffekt heißt dies nur, dass derjenige, der bereit ist sein Konto für legale Cheats zu plündern, am Ende gewinnt.

Und bei all diesen Dingen ist bisher ein zentraler Bestandteil von BF Heroes unter den Tisch gefallen: Die Möglichkeit seinen Charakter durch verschiedene Kleidungsstücke u.ä. lustig und individuell zu gestalten. Denn bei der bisher geringen Kartenzahl und dem doch recht simplen Spielprinzip ist das nunmal ein großer zentraler Bestandteil des Spiels. Er ist für das reine Spielen nicht nötig. Aber stellt wohl für viele auch einen Hauptreiz dar. Nur ohne Geld ist hier wirklich nichts vernünftiges zu holen.

Deshalb:
Die Aussage "fast alle" kann ich einfach nicht ernst nehmen.

P.S.:
Hat die PC Games eigentlich jemals dazu Stellung bezogen, warum die "BF Heroes"-Aktion so heimlich abgebrochen wurde? Hab zu der Zeit noch PC Action gelesen, also Euer Schwestermagazin. Und dort habe ich dazu nie wieder etwas gelesen. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass dies in Großbritannien wohl problemlos lief, schon ein kleines Armutszeugnis. Wenn man nicht mal Stellung dazu bezieht...


----------



## Cool-Bird (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



Bebuquin schrieb:


> --> Also das "fast alle" muss man doch wohl als Scherz betrachten. Denn wenn man dieses Spiel spielt, ohne auch nur ein paar Euro zu bezahlen, bleibt einem eine überlebensnotwendige Menge des Spiels verwehrt.


   Ich hatte keine Probleme


----------



## Bebuquin (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



Cool-Bird schrieb:


> Bebuquin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > --> Also das "fast alle" muss man doch wohl als Scherz betrachten. Denn wenn man dieses Spiel spielt, ohne auch nur ein paar Euro zu bezahlen, bleibt einem eine überlebensnotwendige Menge des Spiels verwehrt.
> ...


Nun, ich weiß nicht, bis zu welchem Level du gespielt hast, wie gut du bist und gegen wen du gespielt hast.

Aber es ist eine mathematische Tatsache, das bei einem Spiel zwischen zwei gleich guten Spielern des selben Levels, derjenige öfter gewinnen wird, der sich die für die entsprechende Klasse besten Super/Uber-Waffen kauft und ausgiebig Gebrauch von Widgets wie Sarge, Tonics, Bandages und Fireproof-Underpants macht.
Denn letzterer hat im Kampf mindestens 60 Trefferpunkte mehr und macht mit seiner Waffe deutlich mehr Schaden. Zwar wird er nicht immer gewinnen. Aber doch deutlich häufiger als derjenige, der nur die Default-Waffen verwendet und quasi keine Widgets einsetzen kann.

Trotz allem kann man je nach Anspruch weiterhin Spaß an diesem Spiel haben ohne Geld zu bezahlen. Aber man hat nicht mehr die Chancengleichheit, die man vor dem Politikwechsel von EA/DICE hatte.


----------



## Luckz (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



Cool-Bird schrieb:


> Bebuquin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > --> Also das "fast alle" muss man doch wohl als Scherz betrachten. Denn wenn man dieses Spiel spielt, ohne auch nur ein paar Euro zu bezahlen, bleibt einem eine überlebensnotwendige Menge des Spiels verwehrt.
> ...


Du hast es also einfach nicht gespielt  
So kann man's auch machen!


----------



## Cool-Bird (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



Luckz schrieb:


> Cool-Bird schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bebuquin schrieb:
> ...


   Doch, bis zum Update letzter Woche (lässte sich nicht herunterladen) habe ich es regelmäßig gespielt.
Gunner: lvl 16
Commando: lvl 12


----------



## solkutter (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Ich kann euch thehunter noch empfehlen.
Da es hier nicht gelistet ist.

www.thehunter.com

Wenn ihr euch ein bild davon machen wollt.

www.gamereport.de/game/thehunter/

Ist ein Jagd spiel mit der besten Optik.
Bald Just Caust 2 Engine.
Wenn man mal kein Bock auf  Actionshooter hat.


----------



## travellershadow (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*

Ich kann A.V.A. empfehlen macht echt Spaß und hat eine, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Free2Play Spielen top Grafik!
Die Waffen kann man entweder mit richtigem € kaufen oder man erspielt sich Ingame Geld und kauft sie sich dann allerdings braucht man dann für einige ein bestimmtes lvl, aber gerade das macht mit den Reiz aus das man sich nämlich die Waffen freispielen muss anstatt sie sich einfach so zu kaufen da geht auch der spaß verloren


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Wem Quake und dergleichen Spass macht sollte umbedingt einmal "Nexuiz" bzw. "Xonotic" ausprobieren. Xonotic ist eine Abspaltung von Nexuiz und ist sehr jung, dafür Open Source.


----------



## ElPaulo (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Lade mir The Hunter runter. Harmlose Tiere erschießen ist was für Pussys und Sadisten, aber die Landschaft da find ich ganz nett.


----------



## N7ghty (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*



ElPaulo schrieb:


> Lade mir The Hunter runter. Harmlose Tiere erschießen ist was für Pussys und Sadisten


   Selten was bescheuerteres gelesen


----------



## darkfuneral (25. April 2011)

*AW: News - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für PC-Spieler*



Celso-Flores schrieb:


> Tribes
> Ziemlich übles ausgewähltes Video, gegen Bots, super    Hat definitiv mehr verdient. Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten und innovativsten Shooter überhaupt.
> 
> Passender wäre:
> ...


Yea, das denke ich aber auch! Tribes ist eines der geilsten Spiele. Aber da hätte es wirklich ein bessere Videos gegeben.


----------



## der-jan (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*



SoldierTrickjump schrieb:


> Wem Quake und dergleichen Spass macht sollte umbedingt einmal "Nexuiz" bzw. "Xonotic" ausprobieren. Xonotic ist eine Abspaltung von Nexuiz und ist sehr jung, dafür Open Source.


richtig nexuiz feht - ist ja doch ein relativ bekanntes projekt
weiterhin zu nennen sauerbraten und alien arena

und wenn man quake3 standalones wie urban terror aufzählt, dann doch bitte auch world of pacman - der shooter hat sogar ne usk einstufung bekommen und darf von schülern p12 gespielt werden 

stichwort quake 3 engine - da wäre ja noch rtcw et zu nennen und in dem atemzug true combat


----------



## InvisibleXXI (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

the hunter sieht mal EXTREM langweilig aus! 2 stunden stupides durch die gegend laufen, um dann ein wehrloses tier mit einem schuss zu erledigen -.-

und der rest sieht irgendwie nicht so besonders aus... da geb ich lieber bisschen was für ein (reduziertes) vollpreisspiel aus. counter strike, battlefield 2, call of duty und wie sie alle heißen...


----------



## N7ghty (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*



InvisibleXXI schrieb:


> the hunter sieht mal EXTREM langweilig aus! 2 stunden stupides durch die gegend laufen, um dann ein wehrloses tier mit einem schuss zu erledigen -.-
> 
> und der rest sieht irgendwie nicht so besonders aus... da geb ich lieber bisschen was für ein (reduziertes) vollpreisspiel aus. counter strike, battlefield 2, call of duty und wie sie alle heißen...


   Das ist n Jagd-Spiel, da kannst du dir doch denken, dass du nicht pro Minute 10 Tiere zerlegst.


----------



## leckmuschel (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

würde ja so gerne aa3 zocken, es hat aber fast kein support, ordentliche bugs und neue maps kommen irgendwie gar nicht. kein vergleich zu aa2. naja, kommt davon, wenn man die entwickler direkt nach fertigstellung rausschmeisst.


----------



## qonTrixz (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Was ist mit Alliance of Valiant Arms? Das ist einer der besten! 
http://ava.ijji.com/


----------



## snuffcinema (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

WarRock ist immer noch besser als 3/4 der hier aufgeführten Spiele. Meiner Meinung nach sogar das Beste aber das ist Geschmackssache(die 3/4 nenn ich mal Fakt ).
Es hat kleine, Counter Strike ähnliche Maps mit Bomben legen/entschärfen  und riesige Battlefield ähnliche Deathmatch Maps Mit Jets, Helis, Panzern, Booten und Humvees usw. Und mittel grosse Deathmatch Maps die, die beiden Modes vereinen. Und Counter Strike und Battlefield vereint in einem Spiel gibt es sonst nicht.  Und warum ich es Battlefield sowieso immer vorziehen werde obwohl ich BF 2 und BC 2 besitze, ist dass viel schnellere Gameplay. Auch einer der Gründe warum aus Parabellum nichts geworden ist - der grösste Teil der Playerbase waren Ex-WarRock Spieler die nach kurzer Zeit wieder zurück zu WarRock sind.


----------



## leckmuschel (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Alliance of Valiant Arms
grad mal auf youtube geguckt und muss sagen, sieht besser aus als die käuflich erwerbbaren shooter der letzten jahre.
kommt schön counterstrike stimmung auf und ist für den pc. kein port, keine fps probleme sondern nur ein nettes pcspiel, wie es damals war, werde mal reinschauen.


----------



## Look (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Da fehlt doch wohl Savage (mit Fanerweiterung XR bei newerth.com zu holen) und Savage 2 (kostenfrei spielbar, Kauf erweitert sinnvoll spielerische Optionen) und ist RTCW (nicht ET) nicht auch letztens frei gegeben worden? Mir ist so.


----------



## der-jan (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*



Look schrieb:


> ...und ist RTCW (nicht ET) nicht auch letztens frei gegeben worden? Mir ist so.


   vor nem halben jahr oder so ist der quellcode freigegeben - das spiel selbst nicht
und wenn doch, dann dürfte pcg es nicht auflisten, da ja sogar die deutsche version auf dem index steht


----------



## LLJay (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

hmm also parabellum kann man noch nicht spielen  also ich find da kein download.
http://www.tactical-assault.com/ wurde dann auch vergessen wird auch kostenlos sein


----------



## DiePoente (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Tactical Intervention wurde auch vergessen, wird ja Free2Play.


----------



## thoner79 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

wie sieht es eigentlich mit Parabellum aus, bei wikipedia (engl.) steht "its release was cancelled in 2010". 
Weiß da jemand wie es ausschaut, ist das Spiel endgültig eingestampft oder kommt da irgendwann nochmal was?


----------



## Riptack (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

http://www.legionsoverdrive.com/  
Das ist ein 3D FPS-Z shooter der als spiritueller Nachfolger von Tribes gilt.
Zur Zeit noch in der Beta. Legions: Overdrive wird von einem Team von Freiwilligen, die ihre Freizeit hergeben zum Laufen und zur Verbesserung des Spiels.
Also seht es euch an! mfg


----------



## der-jan (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*



thoner79 schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich mit Parabellum aus, bei wikipedia (engl.) steht "its release was cancelled in 2010".
> Weiß da jemand wie es ausschaut, ist das Spiel endgültig eingestampft oder kommt da irgendwann nochmal was?


   ich weiß auch nicht wie es jetzt schlussendlich um parabellum aussieht - aber genau aus dem grund sollte man den ganzen schwung free2play shooter hier erstmal außen vor allen und abwarten welches projekt davon überhaupt aus dem beta status raus kommt, weilches sich durchsetzt d.h. annehmbare spielerzahlen hat usw

das f2p zeugs schießt ja wie (schimmel)pilze zur zeit...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

A.V.A. sieht sehr interessant aus. ich glaub da werd ich mal reingucken


----------



## GamerTDo (26. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Ich spiele Battlefield Play4Free mit einigen Freunden und sag das Spiel ist realtiv gut, dafür, dass es kostenlos ist. Allerdings sind (noch) keine Squads vorhanden, was sehr praktisch wäre.


----------



## Fezzo (26. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Weiß nicht was Parabellum in der Auflistung verloren hat, das konnte man vielleicht noch letztes Jahr in der Beta-Test Phase anzocken aber die Zeiten sind auch schon wieder längst vorbei. Soweit ich weiß wurde das Spiel eingestampft. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Cicero (26. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*



Fezzo schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was Parabellum in der Auflistung verloren hat, das konnte man vielleicht noch letztes Jahr in der Beta-Test Phase anzocken aber die Zeiten sind auch schon wieder längst vorbei. Soweit ich weiß wurde das Spiel eingestampft. Schade eigentlich.


Leider. Wir waren längerer Zeit lang Beta-Spieler, wirklich gute Ansätze und eine sehr gute Grafik. Doch wohl nach der Trennung Acony-Gamersfirst weg vom Fenster.

Definitiv eine Empfehlung ist A.V.A.! Starkes, sehr teamorientiertes Gameplay, stabile Server, wenig Hacker und für einen KoLo Shooter fast schon unverschämt gute Grafik.  @RED: TESTEN!

LG Cicero


----------



## heluo2 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Ich war gerade in Taiwan, dort ist z.Zt. der Shooter A.V.A. (http://ava.ijji.com/) ganz gross im Gespräch. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Ich hab jetzt mal nen bissle in A.V.A. reingezockt und muss sagen, dass des Ding wirklich großen Spaß macht. Die Spieler scheinen nett zu sein, es gibt ne menge europäische Server mit ner sehr wenig Lags, cheater noch keine gesehen und gigantische, Waffenauswahl, wobei sich noch jede einzelne modifizieren lässt. und für F2P siehts sogar echt gut aus. Ich glaub an dem Spiel könnte ich auf Dauer echt gefallen finden


----------



## qonTrixz (26. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Lieber Redaktuer, 
A.V.A fehlt noch in der Liste 
http://ava.ijji.com
Danke


----------



## MarcoBodensee (27. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*



der-jan schrieb:


> Look schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...und ist RTCW (nicht ET) nicht auch letztens frei gegeben worden? Mir ist so.
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass der KOSTENLOSE MULTIPLAYER rtcw et, den es überall zum runterladen gibt, in Deutschland indiziert ist.

Der Singleplayer kann indiziert sein, obwohl ich dachte, es gibt hier eine deutsche Version. Aber da war was mit Indizierung im nachhinein. Der Stand-Alone-Kostenlos-Multiplayer RTCW ET hat aber IMHO weniger bis gar nichts damit zu tun.

Ich zocke RTCW (ET) jetzt schon fast 10 Jahre (teilweise wöchentlich oder täglich), da mir die Mischung aus dem Teamplay und den selbsterstellten Karten der Community sehr gut gefällt. Auf den grossen Servern sind keine Cheater und Co., weil hier Admins anwesend sind.

Es ist halt sehr schwer reinzukommen und mal was zu reissen, wenn man nur abgeknallt wird. Da kann ich verstehen, dass man dann ein kostenloses Spiel nach einigen Minuten wieder löscht und es als "schlecht" beschimpft, obwohl man sich einfach nur zu wenig damit beschäftigt hat. Ich persönlich mache sowas nicht, aber man liest es leider immer wieder.


Nochmal zur Indizierung von RTCW ET ... schnell gegoogelt und gefunden:


> Zuerst war ET als Stand alone addon geplant. aber nachdem der
> einzelspieler modus für id zu schlecht war, haben die einfach nur den
> multiplayer teil als kostenlosen mod rausgebracht.
> 
> ...


Also PCG ... bitte einfügen, falls das Zitat stimmen sollte! Bei Chip.de z.B. ist das Spiel immer in den Top Ten der kostenlosen Spiele und wird somit auch in Deutschland beworben.

Oder kennt PCG Wolfenstein ET gar nicht?


----------



## lennyflenny (27. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

http://www.urbanterror.info/news/home/

bin die letzten 7 Jahre mit den game aufgewachsen ist grafisch vllt nicht gerade das beste.. aber vom spaß, gameplay und allem eigentlich das geilste was ich jemals gespielt hab.. und die waffen sind auch gut ausgeglichen..


----------



## Peter23 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Ihr habt das exotische Produkt ".kkrieger" vergessen. Der Shooter ist nicht nur kostenlos, aus Deutschland, sondern auch nur 0,1 MB groß. Jeder PC Spieler sollte sich das mal ansehen.


----------



## Wolton (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

Global Agenda fehlt da noch bei


----------



## shooot3r (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Ballerspaß für lau: Die besten kostenlosen Ego-Shooter für Einzel- und Mehrspieler*

ist parabellum schon draussen?


----------



## Freakless08 (16. August 2011)

Da fehlt Nexuiz.


----------



## MarcoBodensee (16. August 2011)

> Wir haben das Feedback zum Artikel aus den vergangenen Monaten  ausgewertet, eure Vorschläge gesammelt und mit neuen Empfehlungen aus  der Redaktion zusammengefasst


Habt ihr nicht!!!!!!!!!!! *RTCW ET* fehlt immer noch! 

Und indiziert ist das Game ganz bestimmt nicht, da es bei Chip.de z.B. immer in den Top Ten der kostenlosen Spiele steht und somit auch in Deutschland beworben wird.

Das Spiel ist bei xFire fast DURCHGEHEND in den TOP TEN der Statistik. Obwohl RTCW Multiplayer online mittlerweile fast GENAU 10 Jahre alt ist.

Und ihr habt es immer noch nicht in der Liste. LOL.

(Naja, wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, wieso ich immer nur durch PCGH.de auf eure Artikel aufmerksam werde und nicht selbst hier surfe. Sorry.  Bin böse, ich weiss!)


----------



## varonn (16. August 2011)

ihr habt Wolfteam vergessen

http://de.wolfteam.aeriagames.com/


----------



## Dreamlfall (16. August 2011)

*a w*



shooot3r schrieb:


> ist parabellum schon draussen?


 
parabellum wurde leider eingestellt. Sie arbeiten an einem anderen Game.


----------



## TimeEater (16. August 2011)

Da fehlt ganz eindeutig Team Fortress 2


----------



## Ubivis (16. August 2011)

Und natürlich den besten Multiplayerballerspaß vergessen: www.walkover.org


----------



## Bonobo (16. August 2011)

battlefield heroes iss nich F2P
das denkt EA nur


----------



## Spiesser33 (16. August 2011)

Also Fear Combat hätte man weglassen können, allein wegen Ärger mit dem Cd-Key den man dafür braucht. Selbst mit der gekauften Version bekommt man anstatt eines Keys eine Fehlermeldung. Und überhaupt sind nur sehr wenige Spieler online.


----------



## elenno (16. August 2011)

Ich will ja jetzt net meckern... aber das QuakeLive-Video hat wohl mit  Abstand die mieseste Qualität, die auf Youtube zu finden ist


----------



## Skyler93 (16. August 2011)

ist da oben überhaupt ein singleplayer game zu sehn


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2011)

*der beitrag kann gelöscht werden*


----------



## Mont4n4 (16. August 2011)

Was ist mit der Counter-Strike: Source Beta und Team Fortress 2?


----------



## Aimbalanced (16. August 2011)

ALLIANCE OF VALIANT ARMS kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. das spiel hat zwar einige kleinere macken -z.b. wird das deutsche eingabegebietsschema nicht vollständig erkannt und somit muss man aus US umstellen, wenn man mit shift/strg sich ducken oder langsam gehen will- dafür ist sowohl die grafik, alsauch das gameplay und die BALANCE HERVORRAGEND für ein f2p.
zudem ist die sache mit dem waffenkauf meiner ansicht nach sehr gut gelöst. man kauft die waffen permanent (egal ob mit der echtgeldwährung, oder der ingame erworbenen) und muss sie dann nur noch reparieren. es gibt zwar einige premium-gegenstände, diese lohnen sich aber in den meisten fällen nicht.

dagegen kann ich von BLACKSHOT nur ABRATEN, WEIL es zwar f2p aber PAY2WIN ist.
es macht zwar spaß, da es eine leicht verbesserte form von css ist (besonders die maps sind entweder daraus kopiert, oder aber andere geniale eigene maps -stichwort: broken cage und sandstorm II), es kommt aber spätestens wenn man die nooblobby verlässt direkt zu wutanfällen, weil man von allen seiten her von extrem overpowered'ten (rl-)bezahlknarren umgerotzt wird.
außerdem ist das hostingsystem mieserabel. entweder wissen die leute nicht wie man den host wechselt, da multilingual, oder irgendein frischer, nur ungenügend vorher getesteter patch verbockt das ganze restvergnügen.

CROSSFIRE habe ich zwar selbst noch nicht gespielt, jedoch heißt es immer wieder es gäbe dort ein massives hacker-problem. *ist nur das, was ich gehört habe!*

COMBAT ARMS sieht interessant aus. hätte da jemand vielleicht einen erfahrungbericht, oder sogar einen direktvergleich zu alliance of valiant arms zur hand?^^ besonders wie es dort mit den waffen, dem einkaufen und dem geldmanagement aussieht würde mich interessieren.


----------



## JCFR (16. August 2011)

...Und am Ende bleiben doch alle bei Battlefield oder CoD.


----------



## TightResal (17. August 2011)

Aimbalanced schrieb:


> COMBAT ARMS sieht interessant aus. hätte da jemand vielleicht einen erfahrungbericht, oder sogar einen direktvergleich zu alliance of valiant arms zur hand?^^ besonders wie es dort mit den waffen, dem einkaufen und dem geldmanagement aussieht würde mich interessieren.



Also,
Combat Arms ist meiner Meinung nach ein relativ Durchschnittlicher, aber wenn man einen Clan hat, ein recht Abwechslungsreicher und Spannender F2P-Shooter. Es gibt diverse Spielmodi, die ich persönlich noch in keinem Spiel gesehen habe. Neben dem normalen DM, CTF, SnD gibts noch den Zombie-Modus, das "Fireteam", "One Man Army" und seit dem letzten Update den Spielmodus "Hired Guns".

Zum Fireteam:
Simpler Spielmodus in dem es darum geht, Non-Player-Computer (NPC) zu töten. Dabei gibt es die Möglichkeit sich zwischen dem Verteidigen eines Punktes vor Zombies oder die Säuberung einer Stadt von Terroristen, zu entscheiden.

Hired Guns:
In diesem Spielmodus geht es darum, dass sich zwei Teams einer Bank nähern. Beide Teams müssen versuchen den Tresor zu zerstören und dessen Inhalt (Gold) zum Spawn zurückbringen.


Einen direkten Vergleich zu AvA kann ich dir leider nicht liefern, da ich mit diesem Spiel keine Erfahrung habe.
Zum Waffenkauf; man erhält zu beginn das sogenannte "Recruit Pack 1", darin sind Waffen für eine Woche enthalten, die dem Spieler den Einstieg erleichtern (Assault Rifle, Sniper Rifle & Pistol). Natürlich gibt es auch das "Recruit Pack 2", welches ebenfalls Waffen für eine Woche enthält, jedoch unterschiedliche als das RP1. Ansonsten ist man in der Lage Waffen durch GP (Die Spielwährung) zu erwerben, häufig für 1 Tag, 1 Woche oder 30 Tage. Außerdem ist es natürlich möglich Waffen für Reales Geld zu Erwerben. Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit während des Spielverlaufs sogenannte "HiSec Cases" zu erhalten. Diese tauchen unregelmäßig auf der Karte auf und der Spieler hat die Möglichkeit diese aufzusammeln. Bei diesen Kisten unterscheidet man zwischen "Grey" und "Black". Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass man für die "Grey HiSec Cases" einen "Grey HiSec Key" braucht, welchen man für GP erwerben kann und für die "Black HiSec Cases" einen "Black HiSec Key" (wen wunderts) braucht, welche man mit NX erwerben muss (Währung, die man durch den Kauf mit realem Geld erhält).  Aber nicht nur Waffen können mit Geld erworben werden, sondern auch besondere Stati (korrekter Plural von Status?) wie den "Elite Moderator". Der Elite-Moderator ist in der Lage einen Spieler aus dem Spiel zu entfernen, wenn er der Meinung ist, dass dieser Betrügt etc. Häufig wird dieser Rang jedoch missbraucht ("Elite-Abuse"), zum Beispiel wenn der Spieler den Moderator tötet und/oder bessere Stats als er hat.

Die Community ist jedoch mehr als intolerant gegenüber richtig guten Spielern. Combat Arms wurde früher häufig von Hackern heimgesucht, daher werden gute Spieler häufig auch als Hacker bezeichnet. Jedoch sollte man sich von sowas nicht beeindrucken lassen, sondern einfach ignorieren. Der Einstieg ist relativ einfach, da ein spezieller Server eingerichtet wurde, für Spieler unter dem 3ten Rang. Dadurch startet man häufig mit Spielern auf dem selben Niveau, bzw. muss nicht gegen Erfahrene Spieler spielen.

Ouh, ich glaube das wars auch schon, was mir spontant so einfällt.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

Trollige Grüße!


----------



## Aimbalanced (17. August 2011)

danke, war ziemlich genau das was ich wissen wollte 
ist dann wohl leider nix für mich, weil ich mit den zeitlich begrenzten waffen schon in blackshot zu schlechte erfahrungen gesammelt habe.


----------



## snuffcinema (22. Januar 2012)

War Rock...


----------



## Porsche2k (22. Januar 2012)

Habe ich mich auch gefragt, wo ist War Rock?

Habe schon die Beta mitgespielt, dann aber vor zwei Jahren aufgehört, weil die Entwickler das Cheater Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen haben.
Gut, es ist ein klassisches pay-over-skill Spiel, aber schlecht ist es dennoch nicht.


----------



## Fischkop (22. Januar 2012)

Firefall und Planetside 2, kommen zwar erst noch raus, schauen aber sehr gut aus für F2Play und bei Firefall soll man sich wohl auch keine Vorteile erkaufen können, bei Planetside 2 weiss ich leider noch nicht soviel


----------



## snuffcinema (22. Januar 2012)

Porsche2k schrieb:


> Habe ich mich auch gefragt, wo ist War Rock?
> 
> Habe schon die Beta mitgespielt, dann aber vor zwei Jahren aufgehört, weil die Entwickler das Cheater Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen haben.
> Gut, es ist ein klassisches pay-over-skill Spiel, aber schlecht ist es dennoch nicht.



 Warrock wurde von Herr The-Khoa-Nguyen bis jetzt immer gekonnt ignoriert, obwohl es bestimmt besser als die Hälfte der anderen Games hier ist würde ich sogar  sagen.
Die haben Anfang Januar ein neues Tool eingebaut dass die  Hackshild Logs besser auswerten kann(auch rückwirkend)...und am 11.01 und 12.01 gabs nen  Mass Ban, mit über 20000! Banns. Jetzt isses, was Cheater betrifft  ziemlich ruhig. -= ][ Judgment Day ][ =- - GamersFirst Forums.


----------



## DaioP (22. Januar 2012)

die besten free to plays finde ich sind die sachen von alter iw
mw2 und alterops 

http://alteriw.net/index.php


----------



## Darknomis806 (22. Januar 2012)

enemy territory fehlt


----------



## bergerules (22. Januar 2012)

Team Fortress 2 FTW!!!  
Ich finde übrigens, daß ihr nach all den Updates etc. etc. mal eine Punkteangleichung vornehmen solltet!
Man kann dieses Spiel immer noch sooo geil zocken!

Jaja, Fanboy - vielen Dank!
xD


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (22. Januar 2012)

Endlich ist mal Nexuiz dabei.

Wobei ihr dort den wohl interessantesten Fakt vergessen habt...es läuft auch unter Linux.


----------



## Cicero (22. Januar 2012)

Da fehlt A.V.A. !!!


----------



## TachiFoxy (22. Januar 2012)

Cicero schrieb:


> Da fehlt A.V.A. !!!


Uh... AVA ist auf Seite 4.


----------



## Cicero (23. Januar 2012)

TachiFoxy schrieb:


> Uh... AVA ist auf Seite 4.


 

Stimmt. Wer lesen kann.... Irgendwie habe ich beim durchblättern die Seite übersprungen. FAIL


----------



## Thornscape (23. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mir wirklich sehr wünschen, dass noch etwas genauer aufgezeigt wird, ob es sich um einen Multiplayer- oder einen Singleplayertitel handelt.
MP interessiert mich nämlich recht wenig, und direkt aus SP ausgewiesen ist nur ein Spiel. Wenn ihr das also schon in der Überschrift anpreist, auch im Inhalt bitte etwas drauf eingehen.


----------



## Bonobo (24. Januar 2012)

Battlefield Heroes ist nich wirklich 4 free, eigentlich kein von EA gepublishtes sogenanntes free 2 play game, also auch nich battlefield play 4 free


----------



## Mothman (24. Januar 2012)

Bonobo schrieb:


> Battlefield Heroes ist nich wirklich 4 free, eigentlich kein von EA gepublishtes sogenanntes free 2 play game, also auch nich battlefield play 4 free


Als ich das noch gespielt hab war es kostenlos. Man hat aber gegen jemanden, der Geld investiert, weniger Chancen zu bestehen. Also mit viel Geld kann man sich da schon einen spielerischen Vorteil beschaffen. Das sollte man wissen, bevor man sich auf das Spiel einlässt. Aber Free2Play ist es .. vielleicht nicht Free2Win, aber man muss ja nicht immer nur gewinnen.


----------



## Bonobo (25. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Als ich das noch gespielt hab war es kostenlos. Man hat aber gegen jemanden, der Geld investiert, weniger Chancen zu bestehen. Also mit viel Geld kann man sich da schon einen spielerischen Vorteil beschaffen. Das sollte man wissen, bevor man sich auf das Spiel einlässt. Aber Free2Play ist es .. vielleicht nicht Free2Win, aber man muss ja nicht immer nur gewinnen.


 
also als ich das das letzte mal gespielt hab (so ende 2010) da war es zwar noch umsonst zu downloaden, aber man konnte mit normaler spieldauer nicht mehr annähernd die anzahl and ingamewährung erspielen, die man gebraucht hätte um mit dem nötigsten über die runden zu kommen, ergo man musste bezahlen um nur ein bisschen abwechslung zu bekommen.

das empfinde ich nicht als free 2 play


----------



## Kakarott2003 (27. Januar 2012)

Xonotic
Xonotic
Xonotic Windows, Linux game | Desura

True Combat Elite
True Combat Elite :: An Enemy Territory Modification

World Of Padman
World of Padman • Welcome!
World of Padman Windows, Linux game | Desura

Red Eclipse
Red Eclipse: Home
Red Eclipse Windows, Linux game | Desura

Alien Arena
Alien Arena - a fast, fun and free FPS!
Alien Arena Windows, Linux game | Desura

Open Arena
OpenArena
OpenArena Windows, Linux game | Desura

Tremulous
Buy Sleeping Pills Online
Tremulous Windows, Linux game | Desura

TremZ
Tremz Coming Soon

Zero Ballistics
Zero Ballistics - Tank Game
Zero Ballistics Windows, Linux game | Desura

Smoking Guns
Smokin' Guns :: Home
Smokin' Guns Windows, Linux game | Desura

Cube 2 - Sauerbraten
Cube 2: Sauerbraten
Cube 2: Sauerbraten Windows, Linux game | Desura

W:ET
Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory Windows, Linux game | Desura

Savage 2: A Tortured Soul
Savage 2 - A Tortured Soul
Savage 2: A Tortured Soul Windows, Linux game | Desura

Warsow
Warsow
Warsow Windows, Linux game | Desura


----------



## Bonobo (29. Januar 2012)

stimmt, sauerbraten ist garnich genannt, obwohl es warscheinlich genau so viel aim-skill erfordert wie quake und ziemlich viel fun macht. mit der mucke muss man sich halt arrangieren xD


----------



## Freakless08 (13. Juni 2012)

Wenn ihr schon alte News neu (bei PCGH) verlinkt solltet ihr auch die News aktualisieren.

Das Nexuiz Projekt ist tot. Das wird als Xonotic weitergeführt.


----------



## l0l (13. Juni 2012)

renaissance heroes.


----------



## XstrujaX (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Spiele 2 Jahren Gratis Shooter,bin da andere meinung.
Das Geld was man für Points für Waffen,Character,etc.ausgibt kann man sich locker ein PC Spiel Kaufen.

Ohne Die Premium Waffen hat man wenig Erfolg im Spiel,da wird man schnell eliminiert.

Wenn einer mit Vollausrüstung entgegen kommt,Schutzmasken,bessere Waffen,schnellere character,50% mehr gesundheit...da hat man schlechte Karten egal wie gut man ist.

Deswegen finde ich die Gratis Spiele unfair,sind alle Pay2Win spiele.

Habe am Anfang keine Waffen gekauft,aber der ärger neigt dazu sich so was auch zu holen.

Zum Beispiel das Game was ich gespielt habe,eine gute Waffe hat 10€ für 90 tagen gekostet,
Wen man die ganzen obengenanten  sachen kaufen will ist man locker 50€ drüber nur für 90 oder 100 tage.

Das Geld was ich für ein Jahr für das angebliche Gratis Spiel gezahlt hatte,hätte es locker für drei Premium Spiele gereicht.Über die Grafik der Gratis Spiele brauche ich nicht anzufangen.


Es sind einige Newcomer in Anmarsch die gute Grafik besitzten,aber die Vorgänger haben meistens schlechte bis medium grafik.

Ich habe seit einem Jahr aufgehört gratis spiele zu spielen weil die mehr kosten als ein Gutes Premium Spiel.

Gruß,

XstrujaX


----------



## shippy74 (29. September 2012)

Da ich kein anderes Thema gefunden hab schreib ich einfach in diesem hier weiter, hab noch ein paar Wirklich Kostenlose Singel / Multiplayer games gefunden die man mal gespielt haben sollte. Und keins davon ist F2P oder so, es ist Richtige Freegames, zwar klein aber gut.

Als erstes haben wir Galacticwar, bei dem Spiel handelt es sich um ein UT3 Klon, selbe Engine, gleiche Waffen + Neue Waffen, ganze 14 Maps die ihr im MP gegen andere oder im SP gegen Bots spielen könnt. Größe 832MB und das Game könnt ihr auf der Homepage des Herstellers runter laden wenn ihr auf MEDIA drückt. Sprache ist Englich aber da gibts eh nix was man erklären müsste, einfach rein und los legen.
Spielmodi: DM TDM und CTF. 

The Galacticwar

Hier ein Video auf der einzigen Comic Map die dabei ist, hab kein anderes gefunden.
GalacticWar Deathmatch - YouTube

Dann haben ich noch nen 3te Person Shooter gefunden der leider nicht so groß ist,aber den man durchaus mal Spielen sollte. Nennt sich Girl of War.
Gameplay: Durchrennen und alles umlegen was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist, bis ihr zum Endgegener kommt.
Dauer des Spiels etwa 15 min, Kostet aber nix und ist auch nicht groß,von daher durchaus mal nen DL wert. Größe 200 MB

Video:  Girl of War Gameplay HD - YouTube

Download: Girl_of_War_-_Final_Version_MCV_2010-2011.rar | Game Front

Ich hoffe das stört hier jetzt niemanden das ich die beiden Spiele Poste, aber ich hab leider auf der ganzen HP keinen anderen Bereich gefunden wo es um richtige Freegames und nicht diesen F2P Müll geht.


----------



## Ashgard (29. November 2012)

RCTW:ET gibts noch immer und es ist kostenlos.


----------



## Sturmi20 (12. April 2014)

Dieses Spiel 'Operation 7' macht Spaß aber ich habe ab 'Charles' also ab lvl 11 cashen müssen, weil man sonst als 'kleiner' untergeht...


----------

